
Making Sense of Misery: The Dialect Notebooks of a Teenage Breton Farm Servant - benbreen
https://manyheadedmonster.wordpress.com/2015/08/10/making-sense-of-misery-the-dialect-notebooks-of-a-teenage-breton-farm-servant/
======
jnbiche
Regarding the Gallo word "ennuyail", which the writer describes as being often
translated as "boredom", I'm surprised he doesn't reach for the French cognate
"ennuis", which is often translated as "troubles". Indeed, the word "troubles"
seems to fit Virginie Desgranges' situation very well, and is probably what
she had in mind when she used that term in her native Gallo.

~~~
fapjacks
Interesting. I had thought the same thing.

